# I want to try this!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not laughing here  I have learned to touch and handle birds - why? because the dogs that I adore need and love their birds. I have come to accept handling birds as a way of honoring who & what my dogs are ... dogs whose 2nd name is retriever 

I have also learned along the way that hunters support the very land and wildlife that I hold precious/sacred, so this helps as well. A golden retriever in the field doing what they were bred for has to be one of the most glorious sights I have ever seen, worth every second of handling the birds and even taking hunters safety classes to get a hunters license and tags.

I would look for a Golden club in your area; here in the Northeast most clubs either hold training sessions or can direct you to the pro who can work with you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not laughing either, good for you!
Check out professional field trainers in your area, and take him for an evaluation. Maybe you can find one who gives private lessons like mine does. They can probably also suggest a training group for you.
I'd google "hunt clubs" and see what it gets you.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is no laughing matter, as soon you will develop a disease, called field dog-itus. Soon you will be filling your freezer with dead birds of all different species. Once you see the joy in your dog, doing what they were bred to do, you will be hooked. Welcome to the club of FDI syndrome.

You really need to find a club, trainer, friend in your area that will take you under their wing and help you get started right. Go to EntryExpress.net and see if there are any hunt/wc tests in your area, then find out who is putting on the event and talk to them. They may be able to start you on your way.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Not laughing here either, hang on to your checkbook. You need another freezer though!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, just get a pair of Black gloves for the birds. You'll need em anyway for handling!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

to side track the thread for a minute, why the black gloves? There was just a discussion on another forum about whether or not you should wear black gloves...



Radarsdad said:


> Oh, just get a pair of Black gloves for the birds. You'll need em anyway for handling!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont think it is funny either. I have never killed anything in my life and yet this year I will be getting my golden and I will training him to hunt and will be doing hunt tests. I cant wait. 

Good luck I cant wait to hear alot about your training.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Black gloves stand out better against background and you easier for the dog to pick up your casts. You will wear them when you start handling drills.
They also don't show stains as bad :uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Thanks Radarsdad! Great information. Why hang on to my checkbook?? It can't possibly be more expensive than showing. Can it?  I found a trainer, but I don't know how much he charges. Chris Jobman Flatlander Kennels? Anyone know of him? Chris Jobman's Flatlander Kennels - Retriever Trainer and Member of Avery's Team WaterDog  What do all of you field people think??


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

*



Why hang on to my checkbook?? It can't possibly be more expensive than showing

Click to expand...

 *
I wouldn't take that bet in a million years


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh GREAT! What do I need to get started besides a trainer?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The less expensive stuff:

Whistle & lanyard
Walkie Talkies
Bumpers & dokkens with carrying bags
Ear protection
Duck call(s)
Long line


Boots

And then you'll probably need launchers for training alone, training DVDs & books, white cones, orange cones, possibly a remote correction collar (e-collar), possibly a shot gun or starter pistol, a wet suit for going in the water after your dog etc etc

But the rewards are truly priceless


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting. My pro does all his bare handed, and that's how he taught us to do it, too. I'll ask him about it.



Radarsdad said:


> Black gloves stand out better against background and you easier for the dog to pick up your casts. You will wear them when you start handling drills.
> They also don't show stains as bad :uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

" I have also learned along the way that hunters support the very land and wildlife that I hold precious/sacred, so this helps as well."

Yes we do.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't be daunted by the list of things you will need. You will gather them in time. For now, maybe start with a couple bumpers and helpers to throw your bumpers for you. Work with your trainer for a couple months and see if you catch the fever, then start working on your purchases. 

On the West coast, entry fees are about $70 for Junior and $75 for Senior and Master. BowWowflix.com has very good retriever trainer dvds that you can rent for A LOT less than you can buy them. Check them out, then eventually work towards purchasing the ones you really like.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Heeling stick
Leads of various lengths up to 50'
Holding blinds
Stick Men
Camo clothing (HRC)
Extra pair of black gloves!

But it's worth every penny!!!

And yes we do contribute through licenses,ammunition,firearms,rods,reels,lures,boats,motors and pretty much everything we use is taxed, and funds wildlife agencies. Including hunting dog events that are held with permits bought from state wildlife agencies. And most of us are members of Ducks Unlimited,Quail unlimited,Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation,Coast Conservation Association etc. And we do it gladly


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry about the duck. Trust me, when Teddy returns with that first duck, eyes shining, tail wagging, proud of himself, you will quite naturally reach out an take it from him without a second thought.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Not only do we contribute financially to conservation efforts through our license fees etc,a trained retriever is fulfilling its breed purpose as a conservation tool. Retrieving birds that would otherwise be hard for the hunter to get is one of the primary reasons retrievers were developed.

Gloves are not a must for handling. If there is a bright, light background I just put on long dark sleeves. Dark background--bare hands and arms. I am a heavy user of SPF 50 sunblock! You get used to the ducks--frankly my hands still have a ducky smell about them after taking close to 80 birds from handlers this weekend, including flyers who bled all over me, and one who was not quite dead who pooped on me!

In terms of other equipment that is good to have to start, a set of waders can be really helpful. You can wade into swimming water if the dog needs that confidence help, and access spots that are otherwise difficult to get to. In HRC you may also be required to wear them in some setups, and they can come in handy in AKC/CKC tests as well, especially in a wet year like this one. I wore my waders when Breeze got her very first SH pass as the line was a little gap in the trees where it was very dark, but the judges gave us permission to step out from it to be seen on the blind--which was into the water. I wore my hip waders, stood in the light to handle her, and we ended up being one of three dogs who passed out of 18 who started. I just use standard bumpers rather than Dokkens most of the time--the Dokken's can get a really funky cat-pee smell if you put them away wet. Whaterver you get, mark yours in a unique way--sharpie your name on them, or use an unusual rope so you can sort yours out from the people you train with.

For study materials some good one to start with would be Cherylon Lovelands _Retriever Puppy Training: The Right Start for Hunting_ (even though he's not a puppy the program is well-explained), the Dahl's _10-Minute Retriever_, and Evan's _Smartworks_. The Lardy stuff is excellent but can be difficult for a beginner to understand. In videos the Farmer/Aycock one is very good as well. The trainer you mentioned is on the GRCA contact list, so could be worth a shot.

As for the cost, this is not a cheap game, even after you have all the gear! If you chose to send your dog in to a pro, count on at least $600/mo plus bird costs just for the training. Some of us end up turning our vacation time into retrievier training trips--northerners heading south in the winter, and southerners heading north in the summer, which isn't cheap either!

If the pro handles your dog in the tests, then there will be handling fees and a share of the expenses as well. If you go to the test yourself, then add on hotel/camping fees, food costs, and gas to get to the test. Unless you are in the middle of a testing hotspot, most of us have to travel to tests. I drove 4 hours one way plus border time to get to the test I judged in Michigan last weekend, and will do 4.5 hours to get to Cuyahoga in a couple of weeks, and 5-6 hours each to Ottawa and the Finger Lakes NY in July. With MH entries in the $70-75 range you try to be well-prepared and then hope your dog does not do something funny and go out in the first series!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hunt test are like showing in the breed ring....the more ready your dog is, the less it will cost you in the long run!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly, you're coming to the Hamden OH tests? See ya there! What stake(s) are you running?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> hunt test are like showing in the breed ring....the more ready your dog is, the less it will cost you in the long run!


Truer words have never been spoken. Real humbling when the tests starts at 8 AM and at 9Am your headed home. The bright side was we were home by NOON:doh:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Shelly, you're coming to the Hamden OH tests? See ya there! What stake(s) are you running?


We will have to do dinner on Saturday or something. I am planning to run Breeze in Master, Win in Senior, and Butch in the double Junior. My theme song for the weekend is going to be "I've Been Everywhere...."

I am driving in on Friday night and Motel 6ing it near Geneva. A couple of friends from MiFly are going, and Sue Steffey told me a bit about the grounds, so even though we have not had a lot of opportunities to do water this spring I think we will go for it. Breeze did a nice tight water triple and blind last night (with go bird and bird 2 inline, and bird 2 a re-entry mark, and the blind picked up as bird 3 ,) so she can do the work--it is just a matter of whether Breeze or Louise(her evil alter-ego) gets out of the box on the day of the test! I ran the blind first with Win, and then threw the re-entry mark and long right bird as a double for him, and he did a really nice job of it. I only have 3 other weekends I can run AKC tests where it does not conflict with shows or tests at home, and it was the one weekend I didn't have anything booked, so what the heck!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

So are you going to the first weekend or the 2nd? I am staying with friends who live in the area, for about 2 weeks, and will get some training in before hand. We'll definitely have to get together!! I'll have Fisher in master and Slater is entered in Junior on saturday only. I wish they had a "super transition" competition that we could enter Slater & Butch in. Unsteady doubles and blinds to a white stake -- haha  Not quite there for senior


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Cuyahoga--the weekend of June 11th. I am judging a test at home the next weekend.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Definitely do it! I think it is very important to maintaining the breed standard.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

And if you REALLY get hooked.... you start dreaming of owning property and building a technical pond. As long as you are dreaming, it doesn't cost a penny. 

I am a real newbie at this game still. Our lab pup will run her first test this coming weekend. Gabby has been pulled since she is not playing nice with birds yet. However she will go hang out and get the smells, sounds and sights. 

Training is so much fun. Whether you plan to test or not, the training and seeing your dog's natural instinct of what it was bred to do, it a pure and simple joy.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> https://sites.google.com/site/firemarkgunnerspage/


It is pure joy watching them fly after you send the them off for a mark


----------

